# How are you guys dealing with the situation?



## phdstudent

Hi everyone,

I'm a researcher in psychology from the University of Reims.
As part of a study we have launched, we are interested in the psychological impact of the pandemic, especially on people such as you guys. Being an expat can bring its share of challenges and thus, it would be really interesting for us to know how you deal with the whole situation right now. 

Participation (15 minutes approximately) is obviously voluntary and completely anonymised. Here's the link : Emotional state, connectedness and self-esteem in times of COVID

If you have any question, I'll stay available in the comments 

Nassim Elimari


----------



## Zipdeaux

Done and done! Interesting survey.


----------



## Maria B.

Hello 
I am going to write my bachelor thesis on a similar topic. Is there a possibility to read into your study or exchange some of the results? I would be very grateful.


----------

